# [email protected] Nazi Zombies



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not used my 360 much this year and didn't play world at was much. But had a go the other day and found Zombies! Love it going on line tonight around 1030 if anyone wants to play multiplayer


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Soooooo 1st half of 2009. lol


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

i'll be on, 

add me

doriftu kingu


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

jason2800 said:


> i'll be on,
> 
> add me
> 
> doriftu kingu


Running late, got home from work late and the wife is still watching some coast guard thing on the big telly , will add you asap and look you up mate..


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

EastUpperGooner said:


> Soooooo 1st half of 2009. lol


Tell, me, Xbox wise I still am 1st part of 2009, only just got the cellophane off of gears of war 2 and Far Cry 2. Been a bad year


----------



## fellowsuk (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone still playing this? I could go for a game as im abit bored with MW2 now.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

fellowsuk said:


> anyone still playing this? I could go for a game as im abit bored with MW2 now.


Might do about 10 ish :wave:


----------



## fellowsuk (Mar 3, 2009)

Danno1975 said:


> Might do about 10 ish :wave:


had to pop out last night mate, I'll be on tonight, I'll add u when i get in.


----------

